# Target size for compound archers



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

80 cm target face for compound shooters. Shooting distance of 50 meters.

1-ring...............80 cm diameter
2-ring...............72 cm diameter
3-ring...............64 cm diameter
4-ring...............56 cm diameter
5-ring...............48 cm diameter
6-ring...............40 cm diameter
7-ring...............32 cm diameter
8-ring...............24 cm diameter
9-ring...............16 cm diameter
10-ring...............8 cm diameter
Inner 10 ring......4 cm diameter


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

See these for compound competitions 
https://worldarchery.org/Rules
4.5.2.1. 40 cm target for 18 meters
4.4.2.2. 60 cm target for 25 meters
4.5.1.5. 80 cm target for 50 meters
4.5.1.9. 122 cm for 900 rounds (60/50/40 meters)


https://rulebook.worldarchery.org/popup.php?ext=23
Description of target sizes


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Can’t remember the last time I saw a FITA 900 round. Robin Hood must have shot the last one.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

That's what they shoot for the national senior games. And all state qualifiers.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

fmoss3 said:


> That's what they shoot for the national senior games. And all state qualifiers.


True. But the National Senior Games uses the NFAA 900 round. The only differences are the distances are in yards rather than in meters like the World Archery rounds. 

I didn't think to mention the NFAA option since the OP was from Germany. As you know, the field rounds under NFAA uses a variety of target sizes depending on the distance shot at that station. I did not check for a World Archery equivalent for field rounds.

Thanks for making it a more complete answer.

Cheers.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

World Archery also includes field competitions using 40 cm, 60 cm, and 80 cm target faces. 

Scoring 1 through 6 points


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Confused as to why you are trying to measure targets using px... 

"The px unit is the magic unit of CSS. It is not related to the current font and usually not related to physical centimeters or inches either. The px unit is defined to be small but visible, and such that a horizontal 1px wide line can be displayed with sharp edges (no anti-aliasing). What is sharp, small and visible depends on the device and the way it is used: do you hold it close to your eyes, like a mobile phone, at arms length, like a computer monitor, or somewhere in between, like an e-book reader? The px is thus not defined as a constant length, but as something that depends on the type of device and its typical use."

Took that from a website comparing printing and screen resolution, but basically there is no real conversion from px to cm as it differs with the resolution of whatever medium you are viewing. 

The information you found in the World Archery rule book is the correct information and is the measurements by which targets will be measured for competitions. You would not be able to argue target size using px as it is not the recognized method of measurement by the WA [or most other] regulations.


----------

